# Router Table Finish?



## Danxt (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey folks. Sort of a newb here, but been woodworking my whole life.

I'm just about to finish up a project i've been working on for a few days. I finally decided to make myself a proper router table. Compiled my design from a number of sources, but it's all coming together quite nicely.

One of the features that I will be incorporating is some rather fine pencil lines on the table top to show where the router bit centers, and maybe 1/2" graduations from that center line to help in fence setup.
The table top (and actually the whole thing) is made of 3/4" architectural plywood.
I'm wondering what kind of finish I should put on this to make my work slide right across with very little friction. I also want it to make my pencil marks permanent and, obviously, still visible through whatever kind of clear coat there will be.

Any great suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dan,
I use either lacquer or varnish on my wood tops. I just finished a cornhole game set made from 3/4" furniture grade plywood. I used three coats of lacquer and it came out pretty slick. The beanbags slide nicely on it. Sand in between coats very lightly with 400 grit, just to take the nibs off. Once it has dried for awhile, you could wax it if you want it more slippery.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Formica type laminate


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just curious*

How do the pencil marks/grid aid in the routing process or alignment?
All the routing I've done on the table is just a matter of getting the cutter height right on a scrap of the same dimension and then the depth of cut either in one pass or several if required by backing away the fence from a single pivot point on the left side until I get it just right. No grid, no lines, no measuring, just trial and error until it's right on the "scraps". Routing with guide bushings doesn't require any measuring either, so you got me puzzeled here. :blink: bill


----------



## Danxt (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a single center line drawn parallel with my miter gauge slot that goes through the exact center of the router bit.

The aid is in measuring off of a pencil line to get the fence the correct distance from the bit, or for setting the fence so that it is ON the center line.
Parallel with the miter slot is not really critical... but i'm a little bit OCD so it would drive me nuts if it were not parallel.
See the pics I just posted here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/building-oak-front-door-11451/index2/#post91479


----------

